# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Invertebrates >  Neon Emperor

## ColdBloodedCarnival

My Emperor Scorpion glowing under a black light!






---Ross

----------

_BPelizabeth_ (05-06-2010),_CoolioTiffany_ (04-27-2010),_Jason Bowden_ (04-29-2010),jfreels (04-29-2010),toreh (05-06-2010)

----------


## djansen

that is crazy cool!  :Surprised:

----------


## Freakie_frog

Those things are so cool.. Awesoem Pics!

----------


## Boanerges

Those pics really are fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Warocker's Wife

incredible pictures!!  :Good Job:  :Good Job: 


 I just love how they glow under black lights.

----------


## journeyoftheanimals

Great pictures, thanks for sharing.

----------


## dembonez

Omg its true!!

----------


## BiggBaddWolf

kewel pix!! :Very Happy:

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

That is a GREAT picture! You should totally enter it in HOTM!!!!

----------


## Greez1986

Wow thats such a crasy color I had to stare at it for a while to make sure it wasn't a painted toy   :Very Happy:

----------


## Zach

holy crap thats insane!

----------


## ColdBloodedCarnival

> Wow thats such a crasy color I had to stare at it for a while to make sure it wasn't a painted toy


I know what you mean! Every time I put him under a black light to show people no one realizes that he is real. I've seen them glow a hundred times and it still blows me mind every time I see it!!

----------


## jfreels

There was a guy at a reptile show a couple months ago that had a booth with those scorpions.  When I walked by I noticed their color and said to my wife "those poor things, why would they paint them?!?".  Then the guy picked one up and it turned black.  I seriously thought they were like chameleons.  Then he explained that there is a black light in the enclosure (which you can't see and we're in doors fully lit).  

It's crazy in a good way.

----------


## Neal

Yea, they have a substance, not sure if it was ever identified or not that causes them to glow.

One good thing about this, when I had gotten babies, they were so light that I didn't realize at the time they could climb the side of a tub, and I was feeding, went to sort some food, come back and 4/5 were gone. I got my UV flashlight, killed the lights and went searching.

The thing that would of sucked, I really about gave up looking for them, because I had searched everywhere. As I'm ready to give up, I'm looking at the little skirting that hangs off the bed, to hid underneath, and I'm thinking to myself... You know that piece is touching the ground, so let me move my mattress, and sure enough, 4 Centruroides Margaritatus sitting right there.

----------

